# New connection!!!



## saikiasunny (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi guys. I want to have a new internet connection but the problem is i don't know anything abt broadband. First i thought abt tata photon but it was giving horrible speeds. Now im thinking abt wired broadband. So guys can you pls tell me the procedures/requirements involved in setting up bb. 
A noob waiting for reply .


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 29, 2011)

Contact ur Service provider Sifi/Bsnl they will Help


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 29, 2011)

You can go for BSNL and Airtel. The former has some good plans, but the later provides high speed internet with FUP. I dont know about your local ISPs if they provide better speeds at affordable prices. 

First of all mention clearly these things:
* Max. Amount you can pay per month
* Use of Broadband i.e just browsing, checking mails or downloading or any other use.
* No. Of connections to be shared with the BB plan.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for you input guys. 
So the ans. are -
i can spend maximum 750 rs per month.
Data usage will be 3-4 gb per month. It will be mostly downloading/watching videos, checking my mails, social networking etc.


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 29, 2011)

saikiasunny said:


> Thanks for you input guys.
> So the ans. are -
> i can spend maximum 750 rs per month.
> Data usage will be 3-4 gb per month. It will be mostly downloading/watching videos, checking my mails, social networking etc.



For this I would suggest BSNL UL 750.
It provides 512kbps with unlimited usage. 512 is enough for watching videos and medium downloads.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 29, 2011)

A limited plan will also do. Any cheaper plan available? I have a question is a landline connection necessary for bb.


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 29, 2011)

You may also try BBG FN Combo 599 which gives you 4 GB limit at 512kbps.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 29, 2011)

@vignesh can you please answer my second question.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 29, 2011)

I too had a limited BSNL plan but a torrent running in the background brought my bill upto Rs.2200 from the usual Rs.550. Bear that in mind when opting for limited plans. Not discouraging them but do keep an eye on your usage through many traffic counters and softwares.

A landline connection is mandatory with either the (to be verified)BSNL(few years ago) or Airtel(present) connection.
Rental is free on airtel. I have no idea about present BSNL rates or if its free too. I had a combo plan with mine. Some minutes of free calls plus BB package in one.


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes, you require a landline. But not to worry, they will give you one when you apply a broadband connection. Not having BSNL land line is not a disqualification for getting broadband connection. You may choose a combo plan if you do not wish to pay for land line.


----------

